# Pictures of Motorhomes Today



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

I know there's stuff elsewhere about images of motorhomes in the snow - but wondered what pictures people had to offer TODAY

Here's my poor little Clubman. Feel as though I want to bring it in the house and tuck it in by the fire 

Steve


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's our Chausson Allegro looking at the track it's owners will have to clear if we are to get away to Spain on Friday!!!


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm. Well, that hasn't worked then. Can't see what I've done wrong


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

The snow wasnt that deep so we managed to get the van back to storage after the trip away, glad we did now as the snow has got a lot thicker! And its still snowing!!

Ian


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This was taken about 2 hours ago. Its stopped snowing at the moment but its about 4" deep 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oil-on-the-Road said:


> Hmm. Well, that hasn't worked then. Can't see what I've done wrong


You intend to post an image, but instead you are posting a hyperlink to a webpage, and to boot one to which we wouldn't have access anyway 

You could try hovering over the photo, right click and copy the URL, posting that inside the IMG tags instead.

Dave


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Dave - got it now. I thought Facebook albums were public but obv. not.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

just put another log on the fire...


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I would be so embarassed to post a pic of my mh next to all these....for two reasons....one it hasn't snowed yet but is predicted to shortly and secondly....we have such a relic...although we like it..it isn't nearly as 'pretty' as these! lol


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't be shy!! - Ours is only a 93 Clubman after all (and never likely to have anything flashier) - but we do love them don't we? 

GD's Burstner IS pretty impressive though!!

Steve


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

14" in 24 hours.
viator


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Another one.
viator


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

North nottinghamshire. Taken from bedroom window.
Has taken me 3 hours to drive to Retford and rescue daughter. Only 14 mile round trip but took 35 due to blocked roads
Gosh its only a bit of snow, where are the gritters. And a 4x4 is no good if you are at the back of a queue is it :lol: 

DAve p


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Not quite today, but yesterday, just around the corner from home!!


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Steve Ellie is what we call our escape van.. its reward for effort. like a lot of people we are just now benefiting from the long hours we put into our business that we built up over 30 years.
We still remember friends asking us out for Sunday lunch drinks but refused due to working... so today we enjoy the fruits of our labour, our 2 boys must have got the work ethic as both are very successful in their own fields each earning well in excess of what I ever earned at their ages.

We tell or use to tell friends `we don't know whats round the corner` as we did travel extensively, but the round the corner came and slapped us square in the face and has laid Fiona up.. so if you have it ..spend it...enjoy it... don't put things off. 

Sorry to ramble just got caught up in my thoughts

Graham

ps love the pics of the snowy vans


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another one from North Notts taken 5 minutes ago.

All main roads were badly affected by the 4'' of snow this morning.Son made it to school as it's only a 5 minute walk but was sent home after an hour,he's really upset of course and is out sledging with his mates. :roll: 

Apparently the band of snow is on it's way south so look out


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for that Graham  Personally I have a "leisure ethic"  which means I *never* complain about being hard up. We have what we need and are grateful for it - so many throughout this world have a lot less.

But of course if fate _should_ ever offer me a brand new state-of-the-art unit - well - it would be ungrateful to refuse wouldn't it :lol:

Don't apologise for rambling - it's the right of us "slightly less young".

Loving everybody's pics - keep 'em coming


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well it has not got down this far yet  It has been too cold here to snow, barely lifted above freezing these past three days and the snow which was heaped up in the drive before Christmas is still there even if the heap is somewhat smaller in size. 

peedee


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Snow on M/H's*

Hi 'oil-on-the-road ', We also have a 1993 A/S's Clubman and we love her to death, we call her Pretty Girl, 'cos she is,,,,
Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

This is my Ford Freda i think!


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*RAPIDO IN THE SNOW*

Just got back from Europe after a 2 week Christmas trip and had loads of snow in GRAVELINES near CALAIS!! 20/12/09. Then i come back to this. This is the forcast for the next 3 days, so don't make any plans!!!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

gdleeds said:


> Hi Steve Ellie is what we call our escape van.. its reward for effort. like a lot of people we are just now benefiting from the long hours we put into our business that we built up over 30 years.
> We still remember friends asking us out for Sunday lunch drinks but refused due to working... so today we enjoy the fruits of our labour, our 2 boys must have got the work ethic as both are very successful in their own fields each earning well in excess of what I ever earned at their ages.
> 
> We tell or use to tell friends `we don't know whats round the corner` as we did travel extensively, but the round the corner came and slapped us square in the face and has laid Fiona up.. so if you have it ..spend it...enjoy it... don't put things off.
> ...


Excellent sentiment Graham. Too many people get caught up in planning and working for the future and not living and enjoying today. On of my best friends lost his father only 3 months into retirement after he and his mum had deferred everything to this planned golden few years after retirement. So sad.

Im hitting the big 40 this yr so at the "younger" end of motorhome ownership I'd guess but I have a definite philosophy of enjoying life for today, not putting it off till tomorrow. I can understand why certain people and generations did it the other way round but I have already seen too many sad stories not to experience life to the full now.

My motto is "I have no desire to tiptoe through life to arrive safely at death."

Anyway, apologies for my "ramble", health and happiness to you all.

Gareth


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Still no snow here! Derbyshire/Leicestershire border.

Russell


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Innit just like Russell? - Jammy little beggar. They say it shines on the righteous don't they.

I can't even get the door open to take a pic of mine. I bet he's in there with a glass of chilled bolly and his boxers on!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Too much information perhaps.........


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

About 8 or 9" here (of snow), but it stopped a couple of hours ago.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's ours this morning.



Chris


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Nice snowy and icy sunset here in Lancashire tonight


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Motorhome Pics*

Must hook-up and give it a run....

Earlier today,

Alan


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Rocles said:


> Nice snowy and icy sunset here in Lancashire tonight


Beautiful picture!

According to the weather forecast...I should be able to take nice snowy pics in the morning! Tescos' was manic tonight with everyone stocking up! LOL


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

> Excellent sentiment Graham. Too many people get caught up in planning and working for the future and not living and enjoying today. On of my best friends lost his father only 3 months into retirement after he and his mum had deferred everything to this planned golden few years after retirement. So sad. Im hitting the big 40 this yr so at the "younger" end of motorhome ownership I'd guess but I have a definite philosophy of enjoying life for today, not putting it off till tomorrow. I can understand why certain people and generations did it the other way round but I have already seen too many sad stories not to experience life to the full now. My motto is "I have no desire to tiptoe through life to arrive safely at death." Gareth


+1 Gareth. Turned 40 myself in 2009 & treated myself to a long dreamed-of camper, much to the surprise of (very envious) friends, family & work colleagues. My Dad got cancer at just 53 and we lost him in 2005. I don't believe in being recklessly extravagant, but you can't take money with you & should enjoy yourself whilst you have your health.

Mark


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We've had snow on the ground here for 20 days. We've had 20cm/8in today.

Just been outside to take this picture (8.30pm).

The Murvi looks snug under the blanket of snow, plugged in with an oil-filled radiator inside keeping the frost off.

Mind you, not going to be going anywhere up our drive for a day or two!


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Its so sad to hear when people wait till retirement to buy a MH and then ill health stands in the way. We couldnt decide whether to stick with the caravan for a few more years and then buy a MH but thought why wait? Life is short.

Having lost my Dad in 2009 and then my father in law died suddenly Xmas eve. We are glad we have the van to enjoy holidays now.

The previous owners of our van were an elderly couple, they bought the van, had all the extras, went to Spain once, covered only 8,000 miles in a few years ownership. Due to ill health they changed to an automatic A class and he passed away soon after.

Ian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Still no snow here

Joe :lol:


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*TRY AND ENJOY LIFE WILST YOU CAN!!!*

I'am sorry to here of peoples loss.We should enjoy life when we are young, but not everyone get's that chance. Fortunately for me at the age of 38 i have a 2 year old motorhome and use it at least 4 times a year for 2 weeks at a time. It is a finacial burden but i want to do it now and not leave it till i'am older. Please everybody don't make things wait and live for today.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Great pictures -its heaving it down here so I'm going to take a piccy in the morning - Night Night

harry


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it snowing somewhere?

Have alternated between Nottingham and Cardiff for the last couple of weeks and have only seen about half an inch maximum anywhere (that will be 12.7mm or 1.27cm to younger folks) and generally nothing at all.

It was snowing when I left work at 6.30pm in Nottingham and I thought this was it but here we are at 9.30 and still no big fall.

Feel slightly left out but at least I'll be able to get to work tomorrow - hooray!

Brian


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it cheating to include our overnight stop last night just down the road from Mont Blanc? There was a foot of snow but of course life continues as normal in the Alps


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Snow forecast over night and still nothing here in Kettering, doesn't even look like a frost outside, cars still same colour with no frost or snow on them. 

Will have to wait and see, think it may have sailed over us to drop its load over and around the capital. 

Have a great white day 
Mandy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Well it has not got down this far yet  It has been too cold here to snow, barely lifted above freezing these past three days and the snow which was heaped up in the drive before Christmas is still there even if the heap is somewhat smaller in size.
> 
> peedee


It arrived yesterday evening and was snowing hard when I went to bed. We have about 2/3 inches with more forecast for later today. I'll get some more pics if I can get out with the dog later and post >here<

peedee


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Here's my S630 shivering on the drive!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Detourer - you've melted all the snow in this thread :lol:


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Snowbound in East Berkshire*

I think we'll call it 'Snowbird' ... on hook-up with a couple of oil filled radiators keeping the cabin temp. at 10C. Daren't look at the electricity meter!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Snugged in at C&C Devizes. Snow stopped at the moment, time for a foray to the Three Magpies


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

I've run out of gas so can't give our Clubman it's daily warm up  Going out for more not really practical at the moment!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Oil-on-the-Road said:


> I know there's stuff elsewhere about images of motorhomes in the snow - but wondered what pictures people had to offer TODAY
> 
> Here's my poor little Clubman. Feel as though I want to bring it in the house and tuck it in by the fire
> 
> Steve


I think your slipping on the Oil-on-the-road!! you have'nt posted an Avartar :wink: :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Heavy snow here. Did get out and about this morning though.










peedee


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Good point Woby  This is the best I can do at the moment.

Steve


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Not much snow on the motorhome as the oil filled radiator is on permanently at the moment keeping it warmish. The car on the otherhand.....no more snow today as yet.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

One in West Oxfordshire.  


Paul


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Parked outside the house

Cheers

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

This is the main reason we haven't set off for the Shepton Show :roll: :roll:


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

What a shame


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's our accent all snowed in 

Good luck to all who are trying to get to Shepton

Guy


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

After my shovelling efforts this morning -definately 'different' snow from December - then I managed to shift it with just a big brush - today had to revert to a shovel - too wet and too icy - can't believe this is the 3rd time in 12 months we've had this amount of snow in Sussex

Harry


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Harry,

Couldnt help but notice in your pic that the circular badge mounted under the bonnet of your Rapido also looks like a "bit" is missing. When we bought our van the top right hand corner had a little red triangle to complete the sort of shape. 

After a long & hot journey back from a site in the summer we noticed the little red triangular bit of plastic was misssing and metal was showing instead.

I then wondered whether there was a bit there before but after seeing a van in the dealer it had the little bit of red.

Im guessing it must be common for the glue to fail and for the little red bit to fall off!

Hope you dont me asking, just curious :lol: 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Ian

Hadn't noticed that- I'll have a look in the morning

Harry (Rapido fan)


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI Harry,

Sounds like im really sad 8) I only happened to notice as I was washing the splatted flies off the front, on the metal bit I could see a mark where glue had been applied to the metal to hold this little plastic triangle bit on. The other area with red plastic seemed well attached :? 

It can be noticed in the pic that I posted on Page 1 as well.

We are very pleased with the van! No complaints  (other than the red bit falling off the badge on the front LOL)

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's our forlorn Kontiki in our courtyard with it's snow bonnet on!

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

This was taken this morning after it had stopped snowing in Weston Super Mud.
We seem to be quite lucky looking at other pics!


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Seeing all the snow that others have experienced I am pleased that we have been spared this very missable event. I doubt that we have had more than 2>3 inches of snow in Stafford all winter thus far. Of course now that I have teased the weather God things may change! :wink: .

Super pictures generally all round.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

30C here today...

(Kaikoura, New Zealand)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Slapton Sands wild camping yesterday right next to the sea and a fantastic CL called Ilton Castle Farm just outside Salcombe (both south Devon) which is also lovely.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Freddy Jnr outside the house. bbbbrrrrr


----------

